# Help Please!!!!!!!!!!! Contact cement or carpet glue



## BASSNUT (Oct 18, 2008)

*Ok here it go’s, I am getting ready to replace the old carpet in my Rhino boat, the old carpet is dry-rotted and the glue underneath is all dried out and has tuned to powder; I can see it’s going to be real easy to scrap off. What glue should I use? Contact cement or carpet glue, also the whole boat is alum even the floor plates there is no wood anywhere.

Thanks for any help

Dana*


----------



## lowe (Oct 18, 2008)

BASSNUT, here is what I used on my boat and was pleased with the results. 
https://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=62479-41173-FP00663069073&lpage=none

I also used the outdoor gray carpet from Lowes as well. It was much cheaper than marine grade boat carpet and seems to be a good quality of material from what I can tell so far.

I did not buy a four gallon container though. It was a gallon I think. I just scraped and cleaned the floor then I took a shop vac and vaccumed up all the dust and debris that had collected. The boat flooring was a mixture of wood and aluminum. The product has held great to each one since I installed it back in July. 

On the wood decking were I was able to wrap the carpet around the edges, I also stapled the carpet on the back and haven't had any problems. 

Someone on here may know of a different product to use instead of the glue included in the link. Hope this helps.


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 18, 2008)

*Thanks for the info, I have been on the site half the day reading post and looking at all the pic's DAM!!!!! there is a lot of good info :beer: *


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 18, 2008)

i used the Lowe's grade outdoor carpet with rubber backing and Henry 663 Outdoor Carpet Glue. i wired brushed everything down good vacuumed up all the debri than i wipe it down with acetone to remove any oils. than i used a 1/8 inch v notch trowel to lay down the glue don't let the glue dry before you lay the carpet .i used liquid nails around the edges just take and hold it down a couple of minutes until it tacks it will hold with no stables .also try not to put to much carpet glue down just have a good trowel area if you have to much globed up in one area it will bleed through your carpet


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 18, 2008)

*Thanks for the info, I'll be stoping by Lowe's today to pick up some of the supplies I need to get the job done, I'll will be putting up some before pic's*


----------



## ctfletch (Oct 18, 2008)

I used the same stuff on mine, not sure how it holds up since I just finished but I did have a problem on the floor. I has in a hurry and didn't spread enough in the middle and it's already bubbled but everywhere else looks great.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 18, 2008)

remember the glue needs five days to cure before it is waterproof and that is at normal temps


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 18, 2008)

I used the same Henry 663 glue on my carpet (Lowe's brand also), and after I spread the glue with the notched trowel, then laid the carpet, I used my wife's wooden rolling pin to work over the entire carpet. It helps to even-out any globs that may occur. My carpet has been in the boat a touch over a year now, with no problems. 

All of my carpet is laid on metal, including the floor:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=113 

As mentioned above, let it cure for at least 5 days.


----------



## lowe (Oct 18, 2008)

Glad you mentioned the rolling pin Waterwings. If you do not have access to a rolling pin, you can use what my wife came up with, which was a two liter soda bottle filled with water. It is easy to hold on to and also works very well. 

I did not roll it on the carpet though. What I done was grab the front and back of it, dragging and pushing it across the carpet while applying pressure. Done a really good job on pressing down on the carpet


----------



## ben2go (Oct 18, 2008)

lowe said:


> Glad you mentioned the rolling pin Waterwings. If you do not have access to a rolling pin, you can use what my wife came up with, which was a two liter soda bottle filled with water. It is easy to hold on to and also works very well.
> 
> I did not roll it on the carpet though. What I done was grab the front and back of it, dragging and pushing it across the carpet while applying pressure. Done a really good job on pressing down on the carpet




Get any static electricity build up?Here kitty kitty.Zap! :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 18, 2008)

i used a clean trowel the flat side on minr


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 18, 2008)

lowe said:


> Glad you mentioned the rolling pin Waterwings. If you do not have access to a rolling pin, you can use what my wife came up with, which was a two liter soda bottle filled with water. It is easy to hold on to and also works very well.
> 
> I did not roll it on the carpet though. What I done was grab the front and back of it, dragging and pushing it across the carpet while applying pressure. Done a really good job on pressing down on the carpet



Good idea with the water-filled soda bottle! For getting into narrow areas where the rolling pin wouldn't fit I used the rounded end of a screw driver handle.


----------



## lowe (Oct 19, 2008)

It worked real well for what I was doing. Hopefully, if the weather holds out this week, I can get my boat done and in the water to see if my fish finder is going to work properly. These cold temps have me itching to go fishing.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 19, 2008)

lowe said:


> It worked real well for what I was doing. Hopefully, if the weather holds out this week, I can get my boat done and in the water to see if my fish finder is going to work properly. These cold temps have me itching to go fishing.



The 10 day forecast for these parts have the daytime temps in the low to mid 60's. Evenings low to mid 40's. Hope you get the boat finished and get some fishin' done!


----------

